# Topics > AI in car and transport >  VoxelNet, mapping systems for self-driving cars, Apple Inc., Cupertino, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Apple Inc.

----------


## Airicist

"VoxelNet: End-to-End Learning for Point Cloud Based 3D Object Detection"

by Yin Zhou, Oncel Tuzel
November 17, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Apple could use machine learning to shore up LiDAR limitations in self-driving"

by Darrell Etherington
November 22, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Apple’s latest AI research explores the problem of mapping systems for self-driving cars"
The academic paper focuses on how to squeeze more information out of patchy mapping data

by James Vincent
November 22, 2017

----------

